
GitHub system status API - Pr0
https://github.com/blog/1348-github-system-status-api
======
purephase
This is great. Needs to find it's way into bundler. ;)

~~~
roryokane
Bundler is a tool to manage which versions of which gems a project depends on
– I don’t see how this API could go “into” Bundler. I think you mean that you
want somebody to write a gem that provides a Ruby wrapper for this API.

~~~
purephase
Not sure I agree. There is a shorthand github option in bundler already which
is there (presumably) due to the fact that a good percentage of the gems are
sourced from there.

It would be helpful if pre-bundle update to know that the significant gem
source is not available and exiting.

